# Backfeeder Transistors



## knobToucher (Jul 8, 2019)

Does anyone know of equivalent transistors for the 2SC1815 etc? Not sure if they have anything to do with the distortion/output of the pedal but as I have mentioned in a previous post my output sounds muffled/band pass filtered. Everything else seems fine like the feedback is ok.

Hopefully some input from the man himself! Sorry this build has been haunting me for a while now and I'd really like to put it to bed!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 8, 2019)

2n4401 will replace the 2sc732
BC547 should be good for the 2sc2603

Mind the pinouts as usual!


----------



## hirezach (Jun 27, 2021)

knobToucher said:


> Does anyone know of equivalent transistors for the 2SC1815 etc? Not sure if they have anything to do with the distortion/output of the pedal but as I have mentioned in a previous post my output sounds muffled/band pass filtered. Everything else seems fine like the feedback is ok.
> 
> Hopefully some input from the man himself! Sorry this build has been haunting me for a while now and I'd really like to put it to bed!


What did you end up using for the 2sc2603 and 2sc732 transistors?


----------

